# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Matty Victoria

## MattyVicFan

Anyone else liking these two? I love them! The speeding is perhaps bit fast. But I want to see what this might potentially lead into. It's complicated. But very soapy lol

----------

Splashy (27-09-2018)

----------


## Splashy

Going off Matty rapidly. He is going from being obsessed wit Victoria to interfering with her life, add to that he is torturing Moira.

  But the story line is interesting if over accelerated, how does a relationship between a pre opp sex change individual work with a person who identifies themselves as being straight but has the same body parts of the would be match at this point?

  I know sex isnt everything and this is the main element of life Love..But I look forward to being educated on the matter. I mean thats what soaps really can do to their plaudits.

----------


## MattyVicFan

Indeed. It is never too late to learn  :Smile:  I never felt I was in position to judge anyone. And I always been very open minded. Whatever makes you happy. I can see the speeding being fast. But learned you can't get everything with soaps. I just hope they treat this subject in good way. I mean the actor was brought in as an advisor on it. Got the part because they learned he's an actor too. So fingers crossed : )

----------

